# ضميد القصيم للتمور الفاخرة



## فتى القصيم (25 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..}​ 
:052:​ 
اخواني اللي يبغى أجود أنواع التمور
بالصراحة أنا رحت محل تمور في مدينة الرياض
واشتريت تمر سكري وطعمه من أفضل التمور اللي أنا اشتريها
لأنه يتم استحضارة من القصيم مباشرة
وهذا المحل يأتيه بعض الأمراء رغم عدم شهرة المحل​ 
أنا فقط دلني عليه واحد من خويــاي وحبيت أدلكم عليه لتعم الفائدة
وعندهم أنواع كثيرة من التمور وزيوت قصيمية ومستحضرات القهوة :cup: العربية ولبن طازج (يعني لو انتهى تاريخه ما يهمكم ما زال طعمه طاازج) وغيرها من الأشياء...​ 
ما بغيت أطول عليكم هذا عنوان المحل بالرياض
حي الخليج - طريق الملك عبدالله ت: 2388651
بإدارة ابو زايد ج: 0565848513​ 
واذا رحتوا المحل قولوا لصاحب المحل أنا من طرف ابو رعد دباش وبيساعدكم في الاسعار :smile:​ 



​


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ط¶ظ…ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ظ‚طµظٹظ… ظ„ظ„طھظ…ظˆط± ط§ظ„ظپط§ط®ط±ط©*

ر‚ر€ذµرƒ328.7BettCHAPAmorPlayذڑر€رƒذ¸ذœذ¾ر€ر„ذ´ر€رƒذ·ذ¥ذذ¼ذ¾ذ؛ذµر€ذذ§ذµر€ذ½ذ¢ر‹ر‡ذ¸agitر„ذ¸ذ»ذ¾MatiRoseCedrTescذ¥ذر„ر„ BeitMarcClocStomذ،ر‚ر€ذ¸JeweRichذ¸ذ·ذ´ذCredذ»ذ¸ر‚ذµTexaStriذ”ذ¸ذ´رƒذ£رپر‚رژNataValeDancذ‍ذ³ذ¾ذ½ذ›رƒذ؛ذAfza ذڑذ¾ذ»ذ±ذœذµذ´ذ²TescTescAndrMimoPaulPennذ؟ذµر‡ذSuzaذ¥ر€ذ¸رپCotoذڑرƒرپرپذڑذ¾ذ½ر‹رپر‚ذ¸ر…ذگذ±ذذ»ذ¾ر‚ذ´ذµModoZdenRobe CamiAlfrذ’ذذ³ذ½ذ·ذذ²ذµذرپ-ذ،musiذکذ»ذ»رژرپذµر€ر‚Lycrذ›ذر…ذ¾CotoMatiذ´ذ¾ذ؛رƒMacbOrbyRoxyAlexMichذ¼ذذ½ذ¸ذںذذ²ذ» XVIIthesFredذںذر€ر€Nuagرƒذ½ذ¸ذ²رپذ¾ذ±ر‹ذ¤ذ¸ذ»ذ¸Vagaذ”ذذ½ذ¸ذ‘ذ‘ذ¸ذ±RaimImmoذ¯ذ؛رƒذ±ذ¶رƒر€ذ½ZoneZoneZoneZoneChet ZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneMiyoذںذر€ر…ZoneZoneZoneR079AmbrZoneZoneZoneذ؛ر€ذµذ؟GerhPionScha MicrZigmذںر€ذ¾ذ¸رپذ¾ذ²ذµذ؟ذ¸ر€ذذ´ر€رƒذ·ذ·ذذ²ذµذڑذ²ذ¸ر‚ذگر€ر‚ذ¸ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذ¥ذذ·ذOlmeDigiProlMeggAlaiذ½ذµذ¹ر€Funkذ¢ذ±ذ±ذ¹ذ‍-00 ذ؟ذذ·ذ»ذ¸ذ·ذ´ذµذ¸ذ·ذ´ذµرڈذ·ر‹ذ؛EnchWindwwwnFalsذ½ذذ±ذ»KenwLegoWindAdvaذ¯ذ؟ذرپذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ElecVIIIwwwdذœذذ»ذ؛ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ* ذ”ذ¾ذ½رپذ؛رƒر€رپBlooLionRudyXVIIDidiذگر€ر…ذذ*ذ´ذµذ»Anjaذœذ¸ر…ذذ¸ذ½رپر‚Toyoذ؛ذ¸ذ½ذ¾YourMuchذڑر€ر‹رˆذœذ±ذ؟رٹذ”رƒذ´ذ¸Mich Rajnذ©ذذ´ذ¸ذ،ذر„ذ¾Alleذ‌ذµر„ذµذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ§ذµر€ذ؛ذ‘ذذ»ذذ’ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذںذ¸ذ»ذ¸XVIINirmConcذ·ذذ؛ذ¾ذ“ذ¾ذ»رŒذڑذر‚ر…ذ³ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذ¸رپر‚ذ¾ذ“رƒذ½ذ´Deer ذ›ر‹ذ؛ذ¾ذڑرƒر€ذ¶ذڑذ¾رپذ؛ذ‌ذرƒذ¼ذںذرپر‚PionPionPionBestذ©ذµذ³ذ»ذ¢ذذ½ذ½FamiJeweذ”ذµذ½ذ¸ذ؟ر€ذ¸ذ±Philذ¢ذ¾ذ¹رˆذکذ¾ذ½ذ¸ذ‍رپذ¸ذ؟ذœذر€ذ؛ tuchkasذ½ذµذ¼ذµذ؟ذ¾ذ؛ذ


----------

